# Mogadore IceFishable???



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Drove by congress lake rd and saw someone dragging an ice shanty onto the lake and drove by an hour or so later and he said he caught some bluegill and the ice was about 3.5inches thick!!!!!!


----------



## Wishiniwasfishing (Apr 1, 2012)

looks like I might make a trip from Columbus just so I can sit on the ice I don't really care about the amount or quality of fish 3.5" sounds good to me and I'll drive the two hours tmr morning 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Wishiniwasfishing said:


> looks like I might make a trip from Columbus just so I can sit on the ice I don't really care about the amount or quality of fish 3.5" sounds good to me and I'll drive the two hours tmr morning
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


there are some spots that look thin so u gotta watch out for that


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I can't see his tracks but he stayed inside of and stopped short of the last 2 areas to freeze out there. That guy was in 3 to 4 foot of water? That's what I would guess


----------



## ducman491 (Oct 31, 2011)

Ballsy move. I wouldn't be out there.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow. He's really pushing it. 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

fishingful said:


> I can't see his tracks but he stayed inside of and stopped short of the last 2 areas to freeze out there. That guy was in 3 to 4 foot of water? That's what I would guess


yea he seemed to stay in the shallower parts but hey he was catching them


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

if he knows what he's doing 3.5" can be safe. i think its pretty cool myself, fishing a mogadore bay in november is pretty amazing/unusual.

Plus that might be the only ice we get all year! Never know around these parts.


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow, those CLR dink gills are not worth getting wet. Pretty cool that he did it


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

!%+1 !! Minnowhead,, :CThis is a Chancey time!! At the VERY best,,,,,BE CAREFUL!!:C ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Dang I wish he would of called me


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

Got wet today. Not me.....but the ice


----------



## WISH IT WAS YOU (Jul 25, 2006)

i love the the poll questions but that guy is nutts no way would i step foot on the ice this early


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Hey Fishingful is that pic you posted on Dec 2 is that at or on CLR ? Cuz if it is is the lake down , that dock should be a little closer to the water . Last year it was even with the water or the ice .


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Yep that is the Congress Lake Rd launch and the water is definately still down, I pass it every day going to work.


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

WISH IT WAS YOU said:


> i love the the poll questions but that guy is nutts no way would i step foot on the ice this early


he probably wouldn't have even got his knee's wet if he went through,  it's going to be interesting to fish mogadore with the water level being so low, i'm hoping less water = more fish. also minnowhead... nice avatar


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I'll bet their little fish senses guide them to the deepest water and feeder creek currents.
I'm thinking the gills are going to be awful spooky, have to sit quiet and motionless before they start grouping up again.
If the ice gets 10" this year won't leave much for water.
I think the pipe under Congress Lake rd is the only way out for fish retreating to deeper water no? They just may have already migrated up out of that end of the lake due to the low level. It will be interesting to see how things go.


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

Eliminator said:


> I'll bet their little fish senses guide them to the deepest water and feeder creek currents.
> I'm thinking the gills are going to be awful spooky, have to sit quiet and motionless before they start grouping up again.
> If the ice gets 10" this year won't leave much for water.
> I think the pipe under Congress Lake rd is the only way out for fish retreating to deeper water no? They just may have already migrated up out of that end of the lake due to the low level. It will be interesting to see how things go.


theres a pipe connecting to the main part of the lake?


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Well, the pipe that goes under congress Lake rd will only lead far as the dam.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

trapperjon said:


> he probably wouldn't have even got his knee's wet if he went through,


Most likely much more than his knees. At least some of that area has a soft muck bottom that you will sink significantly into.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

EXACTLY,,what nixmkt said!! "Significantly",,is RIGHT!!!% ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

TRAPPERBECK said:


> Hey Fishingful is that pic you posted on Dec 2 is that at or on CLR ? Cuz if it is is the lake down , that dock should be a little closer to the water . Last year it was even with the water or the ice .
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


it is CLR and the lake is still way down.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I'm not working Weds, (Dec 11), so I may grab some of the gear and check out the ice thickness at Congress Lake Rd (CLR) in the morning.


----------



## icefisherman4life (Aug 5, 2007)

My cousins out there now. Says he has 3in.fish which means 1.5 to 2.5


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

icebucketjohn said:


> I'm not working Weds, (Dec 11), so I may grab some of the gear and check out the ice thickness at Congress Lake Rd (CLR) in the morning.


IBJ just txted me... hes out there now, 2 inches. Sorry, it's gonna take more then that for me


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

Damnnñn.... hope hes not alone. 

Sent from my XT555C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I saw a shanty clear out in the middle off Palm tonight at 4:30.


----------



## Pikedaddy (Jul 20, 2005)

I would prefer to wait a few.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

3 guys on neighborhood pond today 2" thick


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

2" !!!!!!!!! Ummmm.....NO WAY !!!!

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

It's 13 feet deep where they r fishing on the pond I fish it every year


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Ya way lol these dudes r nuts


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

idk if the last pic worked or not hopefully this one does


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

BIGEYURK25 said:


> View attachment 87895
> idk if the last pic worked or not hopefully this one does


Guys are nuts fishin on 2 inches. 4 inches minimum for me, only a couple more days to get 4 inches. Suppose to stay below 30 degrees for next 6-7 days.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Kenlow1 said:


> Guys are nuts fishin on 2 inches. 4 inches minimum for me, only a couple more days to get 4 inches. Suppose to stay below 30 degrees for next 6-7 days.


For sure will be on that pond Saturday if not Sunday can't wait to be out there!!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

The ice was solid where I was fishing at Moggy yesterday, eventho it was less than 3". It was 6-7fow.


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

How did u do????


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

Headed to the pond tonight there has been people on it last two days so it should be good....fingers crossed!!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> The ice was solid where I was fishing at Moggy yesterday, eventho it was less than 3". It was 6-7fow.[/QUOTE
> 
> Wondering where you found 6-7 FOW ?


----------



## TRAPPERBECK (Mar 23, 2010)

Where at Mogadore ? CLR I know there is a few places up there that is that deep just want to know if the ice is safe to fish . I've been on ice that was only 3 inches but that was a small pond & without a shanty . Might have to go up & look FUR myself this weekend.


----------

